# [grub]Reinicio continuo (Bug)

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Me ha sucedido algo curioso en dos maquinas distintas, y es que al hacer una actualización y apagar las maquinas para mantenimiento preventivo, al encenderlas nuevamente quedan en un loop de grub que ni deja ver el menu.

Pense que era cosa de disco y monte otro en una de las maquina, pero una vez transferido el sistema completo al nuevo disco mediante rsync, sigue con el loop infinito reiniciando la maquina apenas toca el grub. Hice una prueba en una de las maquinas recompilando todo pero sin USE en el make.conf y vuelve a la normalidad, pero no logro dar con la USE que me esta jorobando y eso me hace recompilar varias veces hasta quedar en un sistema medianamente optimo.

No he logrado ver nada en los foros y consulto aqui si alguien tiene una idea de lo que sucede ó cuales USES estan fregando con las ultimas actualizaciones, que de verdad me estan dejando como el tipo ese que no puede bronquearse porque se pone verde ja ja ja ja.

PD:No pego las USES porque no puedo acceder al equipo por ahora, pero apenas pueda las monto (Demostrado que no son las USES).

PD2: por ahora he resuelto quitando grub y dejando lilo (Casi tiro la toalla y reinstalo el sistema)

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> por ahora he resuelto quitando grub y dejando lilo (Casi tiro la toalla y reinstalo el sistema)

 

Pues posiblemente fuera eso, que tenias que actualizar o recompilar grub o simplemente correr grub-install, desde luego si hubiese sido algo gordo (system) lilo no lo hubiera arreglado, posiblemente sean los archivos auxiliares de grub (*.mod, stage_x).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Probablemente sea como dice Esteban mas arriba... Hace un par de días estuve peléandome con una pc que no arrancaba. Leyendo el elog de Grub vi que decía esto después de actualizar:

 *Quote:*   

> WARN: postinst
> 
> *** IMPORTANT NOTE: you must run grub and install
> 
> the new version's stage1 to your MBR.  Until you do,
> ...

 

No era mi caso particularmente, pero si fuese lo que te está afectando, dice justamente eso, que reinstales los stages de Grub por que se sabe que en algunos casos el sistema no bootea.

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ya lo habia echo, fue lo primero que pense. Lo borre manual y lo reintsle sin ningun resultado, luego lo elimine con emerge -C y volvi a reemerger, no sin antes haber borrado del todo el /boot/grub para evitar que quedaran archivos corruptos, pero aun asi en todos los casos resulto el mismo fallo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que raro entonces... Estás en la rama estable? No he actualizado mis pc en la rama estable recientemente pero si en ~arch y no he tenido problemas.

Tus discos están en raid?

Tu grub.conf tiene configurado delay para el menú o pasa derecho a cargar el kernel?

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Que raro entonces... Estás en la rama estable? No he actualizado mis pc en la rama estable recientemente pero si en ~arch y no he tenido problemas.
> 
> Tus discos están en raid?
> 
> Tu grub.conf tiene configurado delay para el menú o pasa derecho a cargar el kernel?
> ...

 

Estan en ~X86 y me han dado dolores de cabeza por largo rato y como dije pense en reintalar todo, pasar un sistema completo de un disco a otro sin resolver me dio luces al respecto, ya que apenas se logra ver en el destello el menu pero casi imperceptible si no pones cuidado. Por ese detalle me percate de que el problema era grub y lo secundó el que pudiera arrancar desde el livecd y al pasar un e2fsck todo estaba perfecto, montar las particiones y verificar que todo estaba allí sin perdida lo comfirmó.

Lo extaño es que mi laptop esta identico con la diferencia única que es un Pentium M y las otras maquinas son AthlonXP y AMD Athlon 64, quizas es un bug para estas maquinas. Inclusive hice un downgrade de la versión de grub y aun persiste el problema, solo me queda dejar lilo y esperar a que se solvente con una actualización futura. _No_Hay_logs _Ni_nada_que_se_pueda_ver_que_indique_lo_que_sucede

----------

## Txema

Prueba a añadir a la línea de tu grub.conf la opción debug

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> grub> root (hd0,5)
> 
>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
> 
> grub> kernel /kernel-2.6.25
> ...

  el resultado de grub> setup (hd0) te puede dar pistas de que es lo que pasa con tu grub.

Ni que decir tiene que (hd0) es el nodo de mi disco, el tuyo puede ser otro.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Estas ultimas horas he echo con mucho cuidado el setup de grub, y he visto que tira un error de stage1 y stage2 no found, aunque estan alli y como dije antes los he borrado y quitado del sistema manual y con emerge -C quedando totalmente limpio el /boot sin el directorio /boot/grub.

reemergiendo el grub y haciendo el grub-install tira el error y desde solo grub con root (hd0,0) y al hacer el setup (hd0) alli todo pasa bien hasta llegar al stage1 y stage2 donde tira un lindo error 32

----------

## esteban_conde

No se si me he dejado algo sin leer o me ha pasado desapercibido en todo caso pregunto ¿tienes /boot montado en alguna particion o esta en el directorio raiz?

Mira a ver si tienes el enlace boot dentro de /boot.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> No se si me he dejado algo sin leer o me ha pasado desapercibido en todo caso pregunto ¿tienes /boot montado en alguna particion o esta en el directorio raiz?
> 
> Mira a ver si tienes el enlace boot dentro de /boot.

 

Esta en el hda1 tal como lo instale hace 5 años atras ja ja ja no he movido nada solo limpio los kernels viejos.

boot = hda1 

root = /hda3

swap = hda2

----------

## esteban_conde

Prueba:

grub> root (hd0,2)

grub> setup (hd0)

Dinos que pasa.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Prueba:
> 
> grub> root (hd0,2)
> 
> grub> setup (hd0)
> ...

  Encontre el fallo en un archivo que crea el grub cuando hace el inicio.

El archivo es un /boot/boot.00x (x es cualquier numero aleatorio) y mientras ese dichoso este alli presente no deja iniciar a grub creando el loop de reinicio indefinido.

La solución eliminar grub de boot menos el grub.conf, todos los /boot/boot.* reemerger grub y reiniciar deberia funcionar como en efecto sucedio.

```
cp /boot/grub/grub.conf /root

rm -rf /boot/grub

rm -rf /boot/boot.*

emerge -C grub

emerge grub

cp /root/grub.conf /boot/grub

grub-instal hda o sda (Según tu HD)

```

Gracias por su gentil colaboración a todos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Se resolvio en una de las maquinas y en la otra aun persiste despues de actualizar.

al parecer es un bug que hace perder el inicio correcto de grub y lo he visto en varios sites en diferentes distros, para muestra un boton Click Aqui para Debian

----------

## Txema

Pues no estaría mal entonces que enviaras un bug con la información que has recopilado  :Wink: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

El caso es que no te deja ningun reporte que enviar para poder ponerlo de soporte

----------

## Txema

No necesitas nada más que tu experiencia, contar detalladamente lo que te ha pasado, lo que has averiguado y cómo lo has solucionado, eso sí tendrás que registrarte en la página: http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?group=grub

Y tendrás que escribir en inglés creo, nuestra lengua madre apenas tiene peso en la informática...

----------

